# Meet the Staff; HighlandFusilier



## Pikache (29 Jan 2008)

I guess I'll volunteer to be in the inquisition... I warn you though, I let other DS be the controversial ones 

What brought you to Army.ca?
-Been so long ago... I think it was a random search and I came across the War Diary (as army.ca was known back in the day)

What kept you here?
-I think I'm crazy to last this long on this board. I think I'm member number 456 or something. Long freaking time.
It tells me something about the quality of the board and the people that are members here. With my limited mil experience, I learn helluva a lot than otherwise I would be through real life, plus I've met some kick ass people.

What made you consider becoming a Staff member here?
-I think Mike B was in need of some mods, and I was then a mod of another huge site and I thought to help out a bit. Of course, the board was pretty small back then and I'd never imagine it'd grow to the size that it is today.

If you were CDS, what's the first thing you'd do?
-Ensure that the fighting spirit of CF is maintained, and that to best as we can, train to fight. 

What is your favourite aspect of Army.ca?
-All the crazy people from all parts of CF I get to meet, and pick their brains for knowledge.

What is your least favourite aspect of Army.ca?
-The trolls and turd disturbers who add nothing of value and just waste DS's time.

What do/did you enjoy most about the military lifestyle?
-The comradeship, and the fact that I'm doing something that 99% of Canadian people will never do.

What do/did you enjoy least?
-The bureaucracy, and leaders that don't take care of their troops.

What is your favourite war movie or scene?
-My fav war movie is Band of Brothers series, esp. Ep 6 where they sit in at Bastogne. Artillery barrage doesn't look fun.
Fav scene is the battle scene in Children of Men where the govt troops chase the rebels in that ghetto town and things get blasted everywhere.

What book are you currently reading?
-I'm a book junkie and I used to read about 3 Clancy size novels per week. Now I'm lucky if I can read 1 with all the work and school stuff.
Right now, I'm reading The Saint by Dan Ablett, set in Warhammer 40k universe. Some easy reading to balance all the school readings. 

What is your favourite quote?
-I have two that sums up my philosophy
"Fidelitas, pietas, gravitas" 
which are considered 3 greatest virtues that a Roman man could have, meaning loyalty, duty and devotion.
"Think where man's glory most begins and ends,
And say my glory was when I had such friends.
-John Yeats "
I tend to judge a man by his friends. Good friends will give his coat off his back for you, bad ones will use you and ditch you when you're no longer useful.

What is your favourite kind of music or favourite band?
-I'm an electronic music junkie, mostly into progressive house right now. I also DJ as hobby so I have to listen to a lot of music in order to stay current.
Though I love classical music  esp from baroque era and in my teens, I listened to a lot of alternative.

What is your favorite drink? (E.G. Coffee, Tea, Beer, other...?)
-Beer: Guinness
Spirits: Crown Royal
Non alcoholic: Darjeeling tea

What do you do on your free time (other than Army.ca, of course)?
-I read a lot, and I 'spin' (practice DJing). Oh and prowl the cyberspace. I'd go nuts without internet.

What do you do in the military?
-Currently a Cpl w/ 6 yrs as a member of RHFC out of Cambridge and Kitchener.
Compared to all the mil exp the rest of the DS have, I feel so puny... 

Are you married?
-Nope. Girls find me too weird 

Do you have any children?
-Nope

Do you have any pets?
-Nope. Too lazy to clean up after one.

What's the most memorable thing you have done or seen?
-Realizing what joy there is in entertaining business, when you're doing something you love, and a crowd full of room just goes nuts. 
Also how music bridges gap between cultures and social groups, as I witnessed during a Daft Punk concert where rockers, punks, goths, old people, clubbers, ravers and average joes all going bonkers at the same time.

Describe one thing you believe Army.ca visitors should know about you.
-I try to be honest and fair as possible, esp over internet where you can't see the other person's face.


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Jan 2008)

Very interesting!!!  I enjoy reading these types of posts!!


----------



## benny88 (29 Jan 2008)

HighlandFusilier said:
			
		

> member of RHFC out of Cambridge and Kitchener.



 Woohoo Cambridge!


----------



## deedster (29 Jan 2008)

Nice to "meet" you HighlandFusilier


----------



## CdnArtyWife (29 Jan 2008)

It still amazes me how my mental image of the members of the DS compare to the actual person we get a glimpse of through these interviews. Sometimes I read them and think, "yup, they are exactly the type of person I thought" and others leave me bewildered thinking, "wow, they are nothing like I thought they were."

This is another case of the latter. Fortunately, it is refreshing to have my initial thoughts of a member of the DS changed just by peeking into their personality through these interviews.

Thanks for filling it out.

What do you think of Tiesto? I'm a big fan of his stuff...Adagio for Strings is my favorite running music.


----------



## Danjanou (29 Jan 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Very interesting!!!  I enjoy reading these types of posts!!



You'll just love our new feature "meet the subscibers" starting soon. Guess who goes first?  >


----------



## Pikache (29 Jan 2008)

CdnArtyWife said:
			
		

> It still amazes me how my mental image of the members of the DS compare to the actual person we get a glimpse of through these interviews. Sometimes I read them and think, "yup, they are exactly the type of person I thought" and others leave me bewildered thinking, "wow, they are nothing like I thought they were."
> 
> This is another case of the latter. Fortunately, it is refreshing to have my initial thoughts of a member of the DS changed just by peeking into their personality through these interviews.
> 
> Thanks for filling it out.


Well, I'm more of a 'behind the scenes' mod since by the time I come across a problem, other more keener DS are already on top of it, so you don't see me get involved in mod duties often. 


> What do you think of Tiesto? I'm a big fan of his stuff...Adagio for Strings is my favorite running music.


Pre 2003 good. 2003-2006 terrible. 2006 to now... I dunno. He's trying to play more different subgenres in his sets, but I still don't get the same feeling listening to his sets like I would get from other trance DJs like Ferry Corsten. Not into his style of trance, same with Armin van Buuren and Above and Beyond.

Plus I'm not going to spend 60 bucks to see Tiesto live.

PS: Ferry Corsten remix of Adagio for Strings is better


----------



## deedster (29 Jan 2008)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> You'll just love our new feature "meet the subscibers" starting soon. Guess who goes first?  >


Leave it to Mikey...
(good on ya though)  

Edit to add: check out the new Meet the Subscriber thread


----------



## niceasdrhuxtable (29 Jan 2008)

HighlandFusilier said:
			
		

> PS: Ferry Corsten remix of Adagio for Strings is better



I've always felt that Ferry Corsten has been under-rated; especially in the eclipse of the Tiesto juggernaut.

I'm really hooked on all the Hed Kandi releases that are coming out these days. Great stuff.


----------



## Pikache (29 Jan 2008)

niceasdrhuxtable said:
			
		

> I've always felt that Ferry Corsten has been under-rated; especially in the eclipse of the Tiesto juggernaut.


Not really. IIRC Corsten remix  came out around 99, and Tiesto remix 2003 or something. So both tunes had their turns in the spotlight, though Tiesto remix may be seem more prominent because Tiesto was voted 'number 1' DJ on the DJMag poll. (which is a sham anyways)


> I'm really hooked on all the Hed Kandi releases that are coming out these days. Great stuff.


Disco and funky house is awesome.

Though I prefer more House of Om stuff. More deep house and jazzy house.

Kaskade at Footwork in toronto Fri night. Wish I could go


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Jan 2008)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> You'll just love our new feature "meet the subscibers" starting soon. Guess who goes first?  >



Too late, darn it!  Besides, I said I enjoy *reading* them, not necessarily *writing* them.
[joke] "If I can't be first, I don't want to do it at all!!"  :crybaby: [/joke]  

I was thinking about it last night, but instead of individual threads for Subscribers, why not put them all into one (Meet the Subscribers) thread?  Just to avoid having a bunch of separate threads.  Of course, as Sig_Des pointed out, we do have the Subscriber's Introduction thread for that, however, non-subscribers can't get in there!


----------



## Danjanou (30 Jan 2008)

You all realise it was meant as a joke right?  :


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Jan 2008)

Of course!  I am going to write one though.....just for fun!  ;D


----------



## Sig_Des (30 Jan 2008)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> You all realise it was meant as a joke right?  :



Not all....


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (1 Feb 2008)

It's a good idea, but I think it makes sense as a single thread, in the subscriber board. That'll encourage people to be a bit more open without exposing their deepest flaws for all the Internet to see.


----------



## deedster (1 Feb 2008)

We have flaws?  ;D


----------



## Roy Harding (1 Feb 2008)

D Squared said:
			
		

> We have flaws?  ;D



What's with this "we", white man?

(For those not in the know - that's a reference to an old Lone Ranger/Tonto joke.)

(Gawd - I can't believe I felt compelled to include the above parenthetical remark - what a world we live in.)


----------



## deedster (1 Feb 2008)

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> What's with this "we", white man?


Ha ha ha, thanks for reminding me that I remember that  :


----------



## medaid (1 Feb 2008)

Speak for yourselves, for I am lessflaw... Eermmmm


----------

